# Potholders



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

Anyone here make "handmade" potholders?


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My daughters have a whole box of potholders they made that they are trying to sell.


----------



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

Sent you a PM


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hubby and I like to make "potholders" with the loops and loom. It's nostalgic for both of us on a snowy day.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

A dear friend of mine makes quilted potholders....very reasonable!! So pretty, you hate to use them! LOL


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I make them also, mostly thickly knit in colors for the holidays! If anyone is interested, please PM me. Thank you.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I make washable fire retardant big pot holders, In colors that match a guys kitchen, or a woman's.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I make pot holders for church fairs . I also sell them at craft sales and donate any profit to charity. Most of them are cotton or heavier weight denim lined with insul-brite and 8" -9" square. I have many prints including ones for all of our armed forces. Please pm me if you'd like more info or me to e-mail you some pictures.


----------

